
Ask HN: Is there a German version of Hacker News? - DarkContinent
I&#x27;m learning German and would like to interact with a German community akin to the one here on HN.
======
derane
No problem / Kein Problem

Wir hacken schon mal deinen Sprachschatz!!

"I am learning German and would like to interact with a German community like
the one here on HN."

So wärs nett.

